# New IVF calculator after study



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

BBC news;

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/38002231?client=safari

/links


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Interesting calculator? Although it only gives you the option to.have up to 28 eggs collected what if you had more? Well apparently we have a 58% chance, let's see


----------

